# Anyone here own FLO wheels?



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I have to say, I'm pretty intrigued by these wheels. There's not a ton on these guys out on the web but what I have found seems very positive. I signed up for their web updates so I get notices when they do a Pre sale (which every time sells out in min).

I'm not in the market for aero wheels just yet but I may be in the next year (yea...I'm a gear guy...sorry). I was wondering if anyone here has a set of these wheels.

If you haven't heard about their stuff, here's a link to their site:

FLO Cycling Home - Aerodynamic Cycling Wheels

Sub $1K for 60 or 90mm aero carbon/alu clinchers isn't really a horrible deal if they're not junk...


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

A set of 60mm would run you $878, but it's not a free lunch. You'd be buying a set of wheels with a 1936g mass. That is a good deal of rotational inertia to fight from a dead stop or from a low speed. If your rides are all flat with very few stop lights and stop signs, by all means go for them.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> A set of 60mm would run you $878, but it's not a free lunch. You'd be buying a set of wheels with a 1936g mass. That is a good deal of rotational inertia to fight from a dead stop or from a low speed. If your rides are all flat with very few stop lights and stop signs, by all means go for them.


Some of them are...I live in the flatlands is the US so some of my routes are silly flat and empty country roads. Figuring I don't do TRI's or anything, these routes would be my reason for buying an aero set. I have another set of wheels for more involved riding (climbing, turns, stopping, ets).

The weight is far from light but funny enough, that set is actually only a few grams more than the FAR from aero set my bike came with stock. While I wouldn't call the stockers lively...they didn't feel insanely heavy.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

What speeds do you average on your flat rides?


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> What speeds do you average on your flat rides?


At the moment? 17-19mph (as you know, there are many factors that change that number on any given day). I'd like to get that to 20 or slightly over and that's what I'm working towards this season. Been a good amount of setbacks though...weather, sickness, having surgery that took me off the bike for 3 stinking weeks...it all adds up.

*EDIT*

I know, I know...you're going to tell me that at under 20 mph...a set of aero wheels won't be doing me much good and that the added weight over my current wheels may actually make me slower overall.

Then ill reply with "Ummm...yeah...but they look so darn cool..."


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I suppose you answered your own question about speed. The positive tradeoff is that it should be easier to maintain a speed once you reach it. There is the slight aero advantage, but more of it comes from the added rim weight acting like a flywheel. You might save some watts here and there, but of course the heavily determining factor in your speed will be you.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a 60 and 90 front and a 90 rear ... and will get a disc sometime in the near future (maybe the next pre-order). I use the 60/90 combo for training and the 90(f) paired to a RENN disc for racing ... or the 60 front on windy days when racing.

Overall, they are a very good wheel for the money. They have held up very well so far with over 1200 miles on them and several TT's. This includes some riding on less than optimum roads, hitting pot holes, etc. and one slide out during a race where I laid the bike down in a corner (during wet conditions). I also weigh just under 200 pounds for reference.

They handle crosswinds well and I've had little issue with them in that area, even during gusty days with wind change in the 10-15 mph range ... though I do notice the 90(f) more than the 60(f).

Construction is good with the wheels being delivered perfectly true and round, the carbon appears to be glued on well and they use quality spokes, so that's not an issue. The black rim anodizing looks good when delivered, but one good rain ride and it fades away ... or several hundred miles of riding with a lot of braking. I would prefer to not have the rims anodized, but it doesn't effect performance in any way and after a while they balance out with all the black removed from the rims.

As has been mentioned ... the weight is the only issue with the wheels ... You can feel it during acceleration or longer climbs. But once up to speed, they hold their speed as well or better than any wheel set I've ridden.

If you are looking for a quality wheelset for general use, they are a good buy. If you will be doing a lot of climbing, I'd look elsewhere or toward their 30's since they come in under 1600 grams for the set and still provide substantial aerodynamic gains for under $500 for a set.


----------



## Commendatore (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been intrigued by the 30s and was hoping to pick up a set during the last preorder and missed out. 

Perfectly happy to wait and see if people who receive them report positively.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

I managed to order a set of the FLO 30's on the batch order last week. I got two UPS tracking numbers emailed to me, hoping they come by next week. I'm coming from neuvations so I'm definitely excited to try some wide aero tested wheels.


----------



## 195cranky (Jun 25, 2013)

I have Flo 60/60 on one road bike, 90/90 or disc on a TT bike, and will have 30/30 on another road bike soon since the new 30's are on the way. All rears are clyde builds. Some are ceramic, some steel. Very happy with the build, quality, performance, durability, trueness, and awesome support and service from Jon and Chris. 

At 6'5" and now 210 I have gone through many wheel sets -some factory, some custom that included Kinlin and Velocity rims, Alchemy and DT hubs, Sapim and DT spokes, etc...The Flo wheels work as well or better. Sure a bit heavier but at my size I don't need to count grams when kegs are in play. 

Would I recommend Flo wheels - you bet! Very happy customer here. As a clyde who trains 5 days a week and almost year round with a little bit of racing, a few rough roads, and many problems with wheels in the past, these do the job and do it well. My whole fleet will be have Flo wheels soon. Easy swaps between bikes for different events, needs, or windy conditions on TT bike with front flexibility of 90 or 60 or even 30. For rear TT I can use disc or 90. Easy swaps, nice wide rim for lower pressures with 23's. Run Conti 4000s (btw - longest lasting best riding clincher from a heavier rider who has tried too many different tires) and will try tubeless on the 30's.

If you want a testimonial or recommendation about Flo wheels just look at my size, use, my mileage, and my pick for wheel quiver. I'm a test mule who can beat up or bend most things made for frustrated horse jockeys in the bike industry. Once I find what works and holds up I pretty much stay with it.

I did not mention anything about price. That is pretty self-explanatory for any one who sees value and consumer direct benefit.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd love to try some 30s.


----------

